# Swift any new layouts on the way



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

H we love our Bolero and have found it to be everything we wanted in a MH, I just wondered if in the future Swift might have any plans to bring out a Bolero size MH but with a island bed, Hobby have a similiar size to ours with a island bed and we liked the layout very much..........but not the price tag :wink: plus having been very impressed with Swift and esp response from Swift on here, we would when we do eventually change we would like to like to stay with Swift, we are in no hurry but it just crossed my mind did Swift have any ideas up their sleeves.

Now if you do have any ideas I don't mind testing a new layout for you LOL :wink: 

Nette 

PS and ssshhh but please could you take a look at the Hobby and copy it :lol: :lol: :lol: esp the lovely picture window in the bedroom and the dome skylight in the bathroom...............I won't tell if you don't :wink:


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

You could alway get a Swift 669 or Bessy 769

We nearly got the island bed but I wanted a big garage for my bikes


Rich...


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

RichardnGill said:


> You could alway get a Swift 669 or Bessy 769
> 
> We nearly got the island bed but I wanted a big garage for my bikes
> 
> Rich...


Hi thanks Richard, just had a look at 669 here
http://www.practicalmotorhome.com/f.../travel-world-rv/swift-kon--tiki-669/00034377 and lovely as it is, it is bigger than we would be looking for, our Bolero just fits on our drive, we could maybe squeeze another couple of inches at a push that is one of the reasons we didn't think of getting the Bessie that our friends were selling back in the summer.

We happened to be at Camper UK a few weeks ago, when we looked inside the Hobby and size wise it would have been perfect, but price wise it was too much for us................unless we win the lottery :wink: we weren't actually there looking to buy a MH, but I must admit the layout was really nice.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Nette,
Thanks for the feedback. As I am sure you are aware we have been doing a lot of work on the new Sundance & E400 family of Motorhomes recently which we will be launching in February which is very exciting. 

The Bolero, Voyager and Kon-tiki ranges continue to perform very well for us, there are some improvements on these models planned for the future and some new layouts coming along too but I can't be too specific on details and timing at the moment.

Thanks and Best Wishes,
Andy


----------



## Empgamer (Apr 1, 2007)

This is what puts me off the Swift and Bessacar. The fixed bed vans are really long whereas quite a few continentals get the fixed bed into a 7.5m van (esp Rapido and also Burstner). Obviously at the expense of the lounge area. 

Two other things put me off too though:

1) Fiat base (I know the judder issues has supposedly been rectified but there is WAY to much bad feedback about the issue on these and Fiat forums for my liking).

2) Swift QA: Again, way to much negative feedback.

It's a shame as I REALLY do like the Swift/Bessacar vans, esp the Kontiki 669.

I also wonder how good the winterisation is???


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Empgamer said:


> This is what puts me off the Swift and Bessacar. The fixed bed vans are really long whereas quite a few continentals get the fixed bed into a 7.5m van (esp Rapido and also Burstner). Obviously at the expense of the lounge area.
> 
> Two other things put me off too though:
> 
> ...


Hi well I can probably help a little there, we use our Bolero all winter and I can honestly say that we are never cold in fact sometimes it is more cosy and warm than the house LOL.

Swift have been brilliant with us, which is one of the reasons that I personally would if and when we ever do change is prefer to stick with them as I know one post on here or a PM and I get immediate feedback or help etc even at the weekends, so for me that is one of the things that put them at the top of our list.

We really do love our MH and have been very pleased with it, I guess it was just seeing the island bed really that set us off as our previous caravan had an island bed, its not the end of the world and the side bed if very comfy in fact the mattress is really thick etc for two of us the size of the Bolero etc is just right for us personally, but I would be tempted LOL if Swift bought out something simliar to the Hobby that we saw.


----------



## Empgamer (Apr 1, 2007)

Getting more and more tempted by a Kontiki 669 as each day goes by. Swift DO seem to sort out a lot of their problems quickly. Almost every maker seems to get their lemons (seen a few horror stories with Burstner also) but at least with Swift you'd be in the right country to get them sorted.

Now, I wonder how much a LHD 669 would be.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Empgamer said:


> Getting more and more tempted by a Kontiki 669 as each day goes by. Swift DO seem to sort out a lot of their problems quickly. Almost every maker seems to get their lemons (seen a few horror stories with Burstner also) but at least with Swift you'd be in the right country to get them sorted.
> 
> Now, I wonder how much a LHD 669 would be.


The proof of the pudding is in the eating, within five minutes of my post both Andy and Ash have responded and Ash is now on the phone to my Son, this is a Sunday night at 9pm you can't beat that for service. One of the reasons that I personally cannot fault Swift at all.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-81077-urgent-if-andy-or-ash-come-on-forum.html


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*669*

Hi

Reference the winerisation - I have just come through a very cold winter in a Kontiki 679- no issues what so ever, van warm, no frozen pipes etc, although I do leave the waste tap open and the old faithful, but humble bucket alongside. I was in the same van last winter, but winter 2009-2010 was much colder. Managed to record a -17 this winter, where as it was a mild -14 last winter!

Reference a 669 LHD, it might be worth having a word with Cranham. They had a few LHD models on display.

Here is a link to a Cranham 679 LHD

http://www.cranham.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=22_28&products_id=579

Russell


----------

